
Time Based One Time Password Using Python - connectedpanda
https://blog.mutlu.dev/time-based-one-time-password-using-python-ck62p056b02ae89s1b2tv1xnq
======
notlukesky
Have you taken a look at the more different usable MFA products out there like
SAASPASS? I work for an IAM consultancy and we integrate SAASPASS mfa and IAM
products. Here is the developer link and there is also a Python codebase as
well as mobile SDKs:

[http://developer.saaspass.com/](http://developer.saaspass.com/)

~~~
SahAssar
You posted similar comments before and I asked you for a comment on your
affiliation with saaspass here, but got no reply, any chance you will get to
that?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22173634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22173634)

It might be good to clear this up.

